# Daiwa Pixy Modifications



## Jim (Jan 6, 2007)

D.R.
It is time to send off my Pixy for a Pixilla Transformation. What modifications and upgrades do you do and recommend?

Mattman from Otterrods is building me a Custom GLX for the Pixy and I want this to be the sweetest combo I have.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2007)

Jim,

A complete Pixy upgrade is:

TD-Z line guide.
Worm drive bearing and spacer to replace the bushing.
TD-Z/Fuego (drag washers) carbontex upgrade. (increase drag preasure)
Boca ceramic spool bearings.
Shipping and handling
The complete upgrade plus shipping is $120.00

I keep all the above parts in stock.

D.R.


----------

